# Zapopan



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I will be visiting a friend in Zapopan in late February for a couple of weeks, and am entertaining relocation for 9 months of the year. I would appreciate any feed back on quality of life there, nicer neighborhoods, experiences, recreation, events, etc. I realize it is close to Guadalajara, but would like to hear from anyone that has any type of commentary to learn more about the quality of life there....


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

excelent3 said:


> I will be visiting a friend in Zapopan in late February for a couple of weeks, and am entertaining relocation for 9 months of the year. I would appreciate any feed back on quality of life there, nicer neighborhoods, experiences, recreation, events, etc. I realize it is close to Guadalajara, but would like to hear from anyone that has any type of commentary to learn more about the quality of life there....


Zapopan is not only near Guadalajara it is an integral part of the city today, A city where some of the metro area´s premier neighborhoods are located. Many of the finest neighborhoods mentioned as being in Guadalajara proper are actuallly within Zapopan´s city limits. You needn´t worry about things to do. Simply go there and information on the best restaurants, cultural events and entertainment will be readily available to you.

Must see in Zapopan:

The Virgin of Zapopan Cathedral and adjacent Huichol Museum. This is all located in an attractive plaza and commercial area. 

The Zapopan Mercado del Mar which is the primary seafood wholesale market serving the entire surrounding area. The fishmongers there are a colorful lot and the market is chock-a-block with seafood eateries the entire length of the central fishmonger stall area. Trucks from the coast unload the bounty of the sea and most seafood you buy in inland Jalisco has been here first. 

I believe the huge Galeria Shopping Center which appears to be in West Guadalajara is actually in Zapopan.

You should really enjoy this great town.

These are just just two of many places to visit in that enticing metro area. When I mentioned on another thread neighborhoods I would like to live in in Guadalajara, the places I mentioned are actually in or partially in Zapopan.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Lap pools?*

Sounds grande....I love open air markets, and especially sea food. The pics of seen of the area on the web are primarily the tourist spots like you mentioned. It seems to be a very modern city also, nice blend of the old and the new....***Ideally, I am really hoping to find an indoor or outdoor swimming lap pool or aquatic center where I can swim laps 3-4 times per week....would be great if anyone knew of such a facility at a college, university or private.






Hound Dog said:


> Zapopan is not only near Guadalajara it is an integral part of the city today, A city where some of the metro area´s premier neighborhoods are located. Many of the finest neighborhoods mentioned as being in Guadalajara proper are actuallly within Zapopan´s city limits. You needn´t worry about things to do. Simply go there and information on the best restaurants, cultural events and entertainment will be readily available to you.
> 
> Must see in Zapopan:
> 
> ...


----------

